# Base for Degu cage?



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey all, I am getting the tall thickets house cage to accomodate my 4 to be Degu, the only thing I am unable to find in my hours of research is this...

In the slide out tray below the mesh floor at the base, What material should I line it with, sawdust, shavings ect...? 

I plan to have half the cage floor covered with a natural woven carpet so their little feet dont get destroyed. 

Thanks, youre my last hope!

Darryl


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

what is a degu? (i've just seen a pic) is it a bit like a gerbil type or rat??

google it really, i did come across this site

Google Image Result for http://www.degu-web.net/en/housing/klec2.jpg


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey thanks, I think that may be the one. Im going to try the wood shavings and see if that works. I aim to clean them out fortnightly so I have to try and make it as hygiene friendly as possible to start with. 
Thanks,


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

we have 6 degus. and we use newspaper. We tried wood shavings but they make such a mess with it


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

i guess they more of a chinchilla then?!

make a mini wall to stop the shavings going over everything


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking about making a mini wall but but Im clueless on what to use and where to start. and what to use. 

Ive decided to use a product called Megazorb to line the tray base, Its supposed to be similar to Carefresh (Which Ill be using to put in their little home as bedding) and Ive found the Megazorb real cheap at 10 pounds for 75 litres !!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

I saw a degu!!!!!!!!!! well...2 of them!!
And thought of you!!


So cute and look like they'd be a right handful yet fun pet!! - I'll stick to hearing stories before ever buying my own lol


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

SazzyB said:


> i guess they more of a chinchilla then?!


I remember reading a description of how degus are as pets somewhere. It said that degus were "the poor man's chinchilla" lol 

As far as what they are, they're from the octodon genus. Their closest relative in the realm of animals we usually see as pets would indeed be the chinchilla.


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor mans!? Theyre actually closer to Guinea Pigs I researched. I got my cage set up, food should be delivered today so may go buy em tonight, will keep ya posted.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

> Poor mans!?


I know lol, I thought it was a crazy thing to call them  but I thought it was funny nonetheless.

Sorry, my mistake if they're closer to guinea pigs, I was just going on memory . If you've done the research then you're more knowledgeable than I am.


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Woah dont be putting a downer on yaself! Bad news, The two left in the Store had been sold today. Man am I raging! I dont even know of any breeders where I live... :[


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

See if the pet shop manager will put you in touch with the breeder that supplies them with their degus. Or put your name down and get them to call you as soon as they get degus in.


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Good idea, Ill get down there tomorrow and have a phish around. Im hoping to get them involved with my two Gerbs, Ash n Maxi, but bit worried Maxi may turn nasty `p


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Wait, am I misunderstanding, you want to introduce degus to your gerbils?  Do you have any idea how dangerous that is? They'll just kill each other! Bad idea, please, for the sake of the animals don't do that!

...unless I've totally misunderstood you?


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope ya right, Degu can live peacefully with almost all small pets. Rabs, Chins, Mice and Rats. Its just down to my Gerbs if they take to the Goos. They wouldn't be living together as they have different requirements.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I would be VERY concerned but at least you aren't planning on keeping them in the same cages/enclosures.


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

Please don't buy from a pet shop - there are literally hundreds in rescues due to petshops selling but not giving correct info.

try local rescue.

Oh and have heard that degus and chins live together (infact have known it as diet is similar they get on well) not sure about gerbils though.


----------



## Fei Long Dero (Aug 28, 2008)

Got the Goos today. Two males, adopted them from [email protected] Lovely little guys, need to let em chill out a bit. 

I can't stop moving the cage environ about!!! 

Theyre pooing an aweful lot and Im not sure why, cant imagine them scent marking with Faeces. Any ideas?


----------



## jackdaniels007 (Nov 15, 2008)

Fei Long Dero said:


> Yeah I was thinking about making a mini wall but but Im clueless on what to use and where to start. and what to use.
> 
> Ive decided to use a product called Megazorb to line the tray base, Its supposed to be similar to Carefresh (Which Ill be using to put in their little home as bedding) and Ive found the Megazorb real cheap at 10 pounds for 75 litres !!!


Megazorb is extremely bad for degus as they love eating chewing everything and the whole idea of megazorb is that it expends when gets wet. So think what this is doing to the degus digestive system .


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

Fei Long Dero said:


> Hey all, I am getting the tall thickets house cage to accomodate my 4 to be Degu,


I was looking at the tall thickets cage and cant find it anywhere, where are you getting yours from?

thanks


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

way old thread lol 
ive got the cage from pets at home for my degus , ive got the long metal one , but i think the tall metal onewould be better


----------



## ikikata (Jul 15, 2009)

yh lol, i just joined. How many degu can you fit in the long thickets house cage?
ty


----------



## S Mc (Jul 4, 2009)

if you got the time & trouble build a wooden base as i do for all my cages. ideally build so that the cage sits in the base. this provides more depth and keeps all substrate in place. picture shows alternate way with base built inside. best base setup is to use beech wood chips([email protected]) with wooden pieces for footing. i use approx 6/7inch branches that are sliced into about 1/2 inch thickness. may sound extreme but is good for their feet and when soiled is easily replaced.


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Problem with wooden base is degus can chew and they can cheew hard and fast. Aslo I imagine the wood would become smelly and stained quite quickly. I know you say it can be replaced easily, but I for one wouldn;t want to be replacing the base every few weeks.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Loving the rest of the cage setup though, those must be some very happy degus 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## S Mc (Jul 4, 2009)

same base has been in the mansion for over 5yrs and is as good as new. like i mentioned use a deep use of beech wood chips( they soak up any wet) and use branches sliced up 6/7inch wide 1/2 inch thick as stepping stones and these soak up any stains and can easily be replaced. simple but may not be suitable for all.


----------

